# 10 Top Dog Names For 2022



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2022)

*Male*

1. Max

2. Charlie

3. Cooper

4. Milo

5. Buddy

6. Rocky

7. Bear

8. Teddy

9. Duke

10. Leo

*Female * 

1. Luna

2. Bella

3. Daisy

4. Lucy

5. Lily

6. Zoe

7. Lola

8. Sadie

9. Bailey

10. Stella


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Dec 3, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> *Male*
> 
> 1. Max


Day I got the little yapper I had watched 'Gladiator' with Russel Crowe.  So I decided to call him Maximus 'Max' for short.  He's 5 and weighs less than 6 lbs.  Bossy as a Yorkie can get.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Day I got the little yapper I had watched 'Gladiator' with Russel Crowe.  So I decided to call him Maximus 'Max' for short.  He's 5 and weighs less than 6 lbs.  Bossy as a Yorkie can get.


Yorkies are so cute!


----------



## BC Flash (Dec 3, 2022)

All my dogs are called "Who wants a treat?" - the phrase for the best response!! LOLOL


----------



## Bella (Dec 3, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> *Female
> 
> 2. Bella*


Arf!  Now all I need is to find a warm lap!


----------



## JustDave (Dec 3, 2022)

I named my pup Jackson.  I wanted something on the "never been done" side.  Later is saw that name was on a "100 Most Common" list, which I think probably qualifies as fairly common, although I haven't heard it before.  After all that spent creativity, I end up calling in Pumpkin most of the time. I don't know why.  It just slips out automatically.  I try not to call him that, because I don't want him to think that's his name.  But I guess in the end, it probably doesn't matter that much, as long as he obeys, doesn't chase deer, and comes when I call him.


----------



## jet (Dec 4, 2022)

mines,,Skye,female,,next doors is Rigsby,male,,,across road is Allan,male,,daughters is,Harry,male


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 4, 2022)

I don't like any of those names.

I've been feeding an orange feral cat every day for over 3 years. We brought him to our new yard when we moved a couple weeks ago, and so far he's out there every morning. My foster son named him Daniel Tiger. I call him Danny.

We brought the indoor cat with us, too, of course. Pixel. (male tuxedo)


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 4, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> All my dogs are called "Who wants a treat?" - the phrase for the best response!! LOLOL


My brother has twin Caanan dogs named Kamir and Kumon.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 4, 2022)

Because my 7 year old Texas heeler boy is named Smoke I named the younger one here in front Ember She is a year and a half old McNab.



The two before that came with names, Fletcher the Aussie and Heidi Rise who was at least part heeler and German Shepherd.



Before that I had four girls starting with the one I got in High School:

Bunny -   a muttly village dog
Sandy  -  a G. shepherd/collie
Daisy   -   a Dalmatian
Sophie -   a Lab/Golden

At 70 I don’t expect I’ll need too many more and they’ll all be smaller.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> *Male*
> 
> 1. Max
> 
> ...







_"Stella....!"_


----------



## JustDave (Dec 4, 2022)

jet said:


> mines,Skye,female


The woman I hike with as an Airedale named Skye.  I've heard that name more than once.  It must be fairly common.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Top Dog Names For 2022


My top dog is named Taki, but answers to anything that might suggest food or a walk.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 4, 2022)

My latest is Remy who’s 6 months. . Hope passed away recently, Tango a year before that. Jazz is still with us and going strong at 15! We’re also watching my step daughter’s old dog Racer, who’ll be with us a while longer.

I don’t care for typical dog names.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 4, 2022)

Simmy, will already be three years old this January. Time does have a way of flying by.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 4, 2022)

HazyDavey said:


> Simmy, will already be three years old this January. Time does have a way of flying by.
> 
> View attachment 253817
> 
> View attachment 253804


Looks like an excellent size .. 20 - 30 pounds?


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 4, 2022)

My dog's names in chronological order (I think):

Spook
Maggie
Hazel
Belle
Millard
Bunny
Bo
Sam
Buzz
Suzie
Sister
Taki

All now gone, and missed, except Taki


----------



## MarkD (Dec 4, 2022)

Ronni said:


> My latest is Remy who’s 6 months. . Hope passed away recently, Tango a year before that. Jazz is still with us and going strong at 15! We’re also watching my step daughter’s old dog Racer, who’ll be with us a while longer.
> 
> I don’t care for typical dog names.



i used to take in everyone’s dog when they traveled before the pandemic. But not since.

I think having so many furry best friends die better prepares us for passing of important people in our lives and our own mortality.   Let’s just say it isn’t unimaginable.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 4, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> My dog's names in chronological order (I think):
> 
> Spook
> Maggie
> ...


Wow you must have been having better g doggy families for a while.  I started having a dog before leaving high school and always have had a dog in my life until we inherited Fletcher during Sophie’s reign.  If I ever need any more it’ll be older rescues.  Five of my lifetime dogs came to me as puppies .. Bunny (hah, we both had one), Daisy, Sophie, Smoke and Ember. 

My most recent addition has been a trial.  Our isolation during the pandemic is part of it but the McNabs are like turbo charged border collies which are already high octane.  If I could go back in time I’d slap me silly but I’ve got mad puppy love so she ain’t goin no where.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 4, 2022)

My neighbor has a nice pitbull named Houdini, Hoody for short. Somehow he escapes out of their fence and winds up over here. Lol!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 5, 2022)

MarkD said:


> Looks like an excellent size .. 20 - 30 pounds?


Thank you. 
Well, Simmy is a little bigger maybe around 65-70 pounds. I guess she grew into those large paws she had when she was a puppy.


----------



## charry (Dec 5, 2022)

jet said:


> mines,,Skye,female,,next doors is Rigsby,male,,,across road is Allan,male,,daughters is,Harry,male


my sons dog is skye......my DIL dogs are saffy, roxy and nina


----------

